
Bathroom hand dryers may leave your hands dirtier than before - kimsk112
https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/medical/bathroom-hand-dryers-may-leave-your-hands-dirtier-than-before-gross-new-study-says/ar-AAvPtOr?OCID=ansmsnnews11&ffid=gz
======
MajorSauce
At this point we should soon see recommendations to insert our hands in
sterilized Ziploc bags after having washed them.

I fail to see why so much concern is directed toward this instead of door-
knobs, workplace keyboards, payment PIN entry pads, etc.

